# pls ID this DX



## kenji (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## WEAKFISH (Feb 25, 2011)

1940. Rear dropouts and slightly curved down tube give it away. Nice frame..and still has the bumper part on the frame by the head tube.


----------



## klunk! (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm thinking 41' was the only year they welded the fork stop on so you didn't smash the tank.


----------



## WEAKFISH (Feb 25, 2011)

Pretty sure they had that bumper on the 39s as well and I think the 41 would have the full curve on the downtube like the postwar DX.


----------



## kenji (Feb 25, 2011)

*so this one?*


----------



## WEAKFISH (Feb 25, 2011)

That's it!!


----------



## kenji (Feb 25, 2011)

is that purple down on the bottom bracket where its scrached off the stock color?


----------



## WEAKFISH (Feb 26, 2011)

I"m not sure if they offered purple as a color selection back then. It's probably the Schwinn cobalt blue. Excelsior on this forum knows alot about these bikes.


----------



## Xcelsior (Feb 26, 2011)

*Dx*



klunk! said:


> I'm thinking 41' was the only year they welded the fork stop on so you didn't smash the tank.




You could end up with the bumper on all three years 39,40, and 41. The frame in question most likely is a 41 due to the fact that it has a high H serial number.  The one in the picture is a 41 as well.  Chainguard gives it away as well as the balloon fenders.  Some 41's came with painted fender braces and most all of the that had a guard was painted as well.  But the dead give away is the tank wing style.  One year only prewar tank which followed into postwar on the dx.  39 and 40 had upside down wing. Nice bike in the picture!  Good frame to have too.  One just sold for 150.00 on the bay in house paint.  Oh, and the purple paint is actually red oxide primer.


----------



## kenji (Feb 26, 2011)

*paint*

so i took some scotch brite to the thing and i'm getting a lt. blue on the front and dark blue elseware
is this schwinn color or ace/exl/goodrich/linclon/world color? i wanna get the right badge for it


----------



## Xcelsior (Feb 27, 2011)

Looks like the shape of a lincoln badge and yes they had two tone blue.  I have a two tone brown and just sold a two tone red.  the red one was a lincoln as well.


----------



## kenji (Feb 27, 2011)

Xcelsior said:


> Looks like the shape of a lincoln badge and yes they had two tone blue.  I have a two tone brown and just sold a two tone red.  the red one was a lincoln as well.



yup definety a lincoln badge outline
Thanks a million! 
now i need to get a stencle for the paint graphics... 
would it be the same as any schwinn dx?
i supose the badge would be $$$$


----------

